# Steel I-Beams



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Hex nuts and bolts look great. 

I bought some plastic rivets to use for some of my foamboard projects and hope to paint them in place. Not the same but frequently seen on girders and iron work.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The Hex nuts and bolts look great.
> 
> I bought some plastic rivets to use for some of my foamboard projects and hope to paint them in place. Not the same but frequently seen on girders and iron work.


Great idea to use the rivets. The hex bolts are cool and all but took some work and time. It's always preferable to buy than make. Time is precious - especially at this time of year.


----------

